# Critique This Mutt Pony



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice looking pony, nice head.
He is overweight and has a cresty neck so he does need to lose weight.
His legs look strong and solid to me, hard to see his hoofs but the rf looks a little low on the heel.
His rear is sloping at the back, maybe a little short backed (he is a pony) but I do like him and think he could be a lovely doing horse.


----------



## Abstang2002 (Feb 16, 2017)

Im going to be honest i know just bout nothing when it comes to confirmation. Because i dont care much for that kind of stuff, bt it looks like his back is like, idk short? not height but length..like his neck kind of goes too long, and his withers are far back...it could be because of the over weight thing though, aside from that, pretty colors and looks like a nice boy


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

looks like a Welsh / Arab cross. other than being slightly straight through the hocks, he's got really, really nice confo. when you take off the fat, you will have a really nice riding horse. his neck and head are gorgeous. I look forward to more photos.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Abstang, ponies do tend to have shorter backs, generally speaking.

He's a real charmer, OP! 
Subbing!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He looks pretty cute.  A bit overweight I think from the neck.
But I'd like to see more shots!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Obese....yes!
Very pretty... yes, yes!!
Little straight behind and I like what looks like a short strong back.
A diet and some weight lost he is going to be stunning... yes, yes, YES!!
Can't wait for the "transformation" pictures. _You will post them...yes please?:clap:_

_*Nice pony....*_

What "breed" :shrug:...

He could come live at my house anytime.. :grin:
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

He'll look better with less weight on him 
He is short back - a lot of Welsh C's and D's are short backed so he could well have a lot of welsh blood in him crossed with a paint maybe
The downside of the short back is fitting a saddle if the rider is on the larger/tall side of average for the height of the pony


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Get a critique when his weight is better. Unfortunately short of "cute face" it's hard to say anything accurate atm as he's SO huge. When you can see body shape you can critique it better


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I like him a lot. Shoulder looks a little upright to me but then again its hard to see any outlines on him.


----------



## ThoroughbredBug (Jan 18, 2017)

Looks to be a tad short backed (no surprise if he's got some welsh C or D in him) and maybe a bit straight down through his hocks. Seems a bit steep going towards his tail over his croup too, but could just be he's not steep at all and just has a blop of fat sitting on top. Post again after he's lost some weight, can see his shoulder and how his neck comes in better then as well. He's a cute little thing! Chubby, sure, but stinkin adorable. Looks like Welsh, Arab, and some paint to me.


----------

